
Open Source All the Things  - sasvari
http://www.sparkfun.com/news/735
======
abyssknight
You really have to admire these guys. They've managed to make money and give
away everything they've designed at the same time. This is the critical mass I
want OSHW to achieve, and we're seeing it happen more and more. I know a few
folks who are getting ready to release OSHW versions of their hardware
products soon and this just shows them that it can be done -- and their
business can still stay afloat.

------
JoshTriplett
This link seems to 404 now. You can see the article in the news on the front
page of sparkfun.com, but the permalink doesn't seem to work.

